# Medical Card - Income Limits



## cork (11 Apr 2010)

I am thinking of doing a training course with a training allowance of €200 pw.

What factors are used in determining medical card eligability?


----------



## gipimann (11 Apr 2010)

This link to the HSE FAQ on Medical Cards should give you the information you need.

[broken link removed]


----------

